# Kitchen Sound System



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm finishing up a kitchen addition renovation and would like some recomendations for a sound system that will fill the space. Kitchen is 14'x27' with 11' cathedral ceilings. I would like am/fm/cd/ipod integration. I'm not an audiophile perse, so I don't really need a high end unit. I would like to keep it under $400.
Ron


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

How about a BOSE system? The speakers appear to be compact and could be hidden in various areas of the kitchen if needed.

Not sure if BOSE has an IPod connection though


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> I would like to keep it under $400.


 
:no: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> snickering


Why is that so funny?

My surround sound system for my living room cost less than $300.

All the OP needs is a receiver, speakers, and he can connect the iPod to the receiver with a mini-stereo 1/8"to RCA connector. He could also connect a personal CD player the same way, or preferably just put all the CDs onto the iPod. This can be done for < $150.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I picked up a Panasonic unit(SC-EN37). It has an Ipod dock, cd player and an am/fm radio. On sale at Best Buy for 119.00+. Hooked it up and it does what I want.
Ron


----------



## MEDIAINSTALLS (Jan 3, 2008)

Bose has an ipod dock that can be used. doing this for under $100 from being in the business i cant recommend anything that you wont replace in a year even if there was one. 

The best I would say is tie the kitchen into your main HT system. A multi-room audio/video set-up can be very nice. If its done correctly you can play music in the kitchen and someone else can listen to something else in another room.


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> I'm finishing up a kitchen addition renovation and would like some recomendations for a sound system that will fill the space. Kitchen is 14'x27' with 11' cathedral ceilings. I would like am/fm/cd/ipod integration. I'm not an audiophile perse, so I don't really need a high end unit. I would like to keep it under $400. Ron


Like you, I'm NOT into "perfect sound systems" either. As a suggestion, visit a few sound system places in your area. The Source, K-Mart / WalMart / Zellers / Bleckers to obtain a visual of different shaped speakers and their mounting systems. Great places to determine where & how a speaker could be mounted in your 11' cathedral ceilings system. From there, pick the best speaker "mounting bracket system" DESIGN that works for your house. 

Then, decide on speaker's physical size, its wiring (re: all speakers on same wire or each speaker on a different wire?), how many watts per speaker, etc. etc. Then, decide on what brand and model of speaker you want (or willing to pay for). 

Note: I've got Walmart $60 speakers (yes, 2 x $30 each) and they fit my needs perfectly. For my sound needs, anything above $60 is a waste of dollars. Others want "near perfect sound" and thus, they pay much more. What ever works best for your wants.... 

Hope this helps as well...


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't imagine that anyone could put a sound system in a kitchen that would sound good to an audiophile no matter how much you spent so I think you are right to try to keep the cost down and just get a decent low end sound system. There seems to be a fair number of systems available at under $400 that should work fine for a noisy kitchen environment.


----------

